# Best defragger for 7... the default?



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 25, 2010)

I've noticed a couple of times now if I defrag 7 with a third party program I get a slight increase in the time it takes for folders to appear when opening a window. When I use the built in program it doesn't happen, and after doing a little research on the matter it seems many defrag programs are not OS compatible and mismanage OS files that aren't supposed to be moved, or are supposed to be moved in a certain way(?). It seems like you can't just trust a program to take the OS fully into account even if it says it's compatible. I think for the majority of programs that just means compatible to the extent that it won't crash or majorly malfunction.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 25, 2010)

nope I do believe mussels sticked it ultimate defrag is what its called


----------



## Flak (Apr 26, 2010)

Personally, the only defrag I've ever noticed an increase in performance after running is/was JKDefrag which is now My Defrag....


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 26, 2010)

Default defragger in Win7 is good enough. Just set it to daily if you move files around very often.
Otherwise weekly will do the trick just fine. Works fine and results are also good.

If you don't like it, "Defraggler" is the best imo. Small, fast and it works.


----------



## Flak (Apr 26, 2010)

Defraggler, unless I missed it in a recent update, does not "optimize" it only defrags and consolidates free space.  Which is one of the reasons it seems so fast.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 26, 2010)

Mussels wrote an awesome guide to defragging ------->http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119978

This should answer all of your questions.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 26, 2010)

Flak said:


> Defraggler, unless I missed it in a recent update, does not "optimize" it only defrags and consolidates free space.  Which is one of the reasons it seems so fast.



No. There are two modes. Fast defrag and complete optimization. And it is fast in either mode.


----------



## Flak (Apr 26, 2010)

That's awesome, may give it a shot again.  Priform should probably update the stickies in their forums then, lol.  Some of the stickies still say it doesn't do an optimize and to use JKDefrag (which is now My Defrag) if you want the optimize feature.


----------



## kristain (Apr 27, 2010)

*RE : Best defragger for 7... the default?*

MyDefrag, Auslogics Disk Defrag are compatible with Windows 7.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2010)

I use Auslogics defrag. its fast as hell


----------



## v2.0 (Apr 27, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Best defragger for 7... the default?



Yup.


----------



## Stearic (Apr 28, 2010)

Diskeeper, as always, is my choice! Fragmentation prevention is cool.


----------

